# PSA- Berne Outerwear - On Sale :)



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2017)

Just wanted to let everyone know Berne's has a lot of stuff on sale!
We just ordered more coats, gloves and bibs. The kids all needed farm coats. 
I needed a new farm coat- kidding is coming soon! 

https://www.berneouterwear.com/

It is just as good as Carhartt but FAR less expensive!


----------

